# datentyp casten



## Pfosten3 (26. Nov 2010)

((int) (2.5 * 1.3 ) ) * 2.0 ...frage: ergebnis + Datentyp.
thx


----------



## Jens81 (26. Nov 2010)

6.0 double


----------



## maki (26. Nov 2010)

*verschoben*


----------



## ARadauer (26. Nov 2010)

leicht zu testen...


```
Object o = ((int) (2.5 * 1.3 ) ) * 2.0;
      System.out.println(o);
      System.out.println(o.getClass());
```
die frage ist halt jetzt warum? ;-)

((int) (2.5 * 1.3 ) ) * 2.0;

double mal double ist natürlich double... 3.25
((int) (3.25) ) * 2.0;
cast auf int macht ein rundet das 3,25 auf 3 ab

 (3) * 2.0
int mal double ist double

also 6 double


----------

